

Image Decoding on the GPU Now in Firefox Nightly - robin_reala
https://benoitgirard.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/image-decoding-on-the-gpu-now-in-nightly/

======
ahoge
IE11 actually does some of the JPEG decoding on the GPU:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2013/09/12/using-
hardware...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2013/09/12/using-hardware-to-
decode-and-load-jpg-images-up-to-45-faster-in-internet-explorer-11.aspx)

So, this really doesn't work as a joke.

~~~
antimagic
Not really - it just does the conversion to RGB on the GPU - you still need to
create a buffer containing decompressed pixel data...

------
devy
This submission should be posted to be under
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010)

------
mmastrac
Damn, I upvoted this thinking it was real. It's just plausible enough that it
could work.

------
SoapSeller
There are some efforts out there to do full JPEG decoding in CUDA[0], and
hybrid approaches[1].

Actually, AMD supports JPEG decoding via OpenCL implementation in their
drivers[2] and Intel has native hardware decoding in their latest GPUs[3].

So yeah, I'm not getting the joke ):

[0]
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/gpujpeg/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/gpujpeg/)
[1] [http://developer.amd.com/resources/documentation-
articles/ar...](http://developer.amd.com/resources/documentation-
articles/articles-whitepapers/jpeg-decoding-with-run-length-encoding-a-cpu-
and-gpu-approach/) [2] [https://semiaccurate.com/2014/04/17/amd-makes-jpegs-
suck-les...](https://semiaccurate.com/2014/04/17/amd-makes-jpegs-suck-less/)
[3]
[https://01.org/linuxgraphics/community/vaapi](https://01.org/linuxgraphics/community/vaapi)

------
raverbashing
While it's a April Fool's thing, video decoding in the GPU does happen (I
remember DVD players getting accelerated through the GPU)

